# Phrag. Carol Kanzer? : opinions please



## Paphluvr (Sep 15, 2018)

Obtained as Phrag. Carol Kanzer but much more pink than one I've had in the past and not as much spotting on the rim of the pouch. Not the result I would expect from schlimi x pearcei, but the color is good. Unfortunately, very bad asymmetry in how the petals are held.

Phrag. Carol Kanzer?




Finally, a bloom with better symmetry but petals still held forward much more than I would prefer.


----------



## tomkalina (Sep 15, 2018)

Looks like Carol Kanzer to me. Nice color!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 15, 2018)

Let's see some foliage, too.

I agree that it's more colorful than most P. Carol Kanzer I've seen in person. However, there's going to be enough variation from clone to clone with something like this that if the tag says Carol Kanzer then I wouldn't have too much doubt about it.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2018)

Could be. What's the source?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 18, 2018)

Complex hybrids may have more variability than F1, but this also depends on parentage. Even species can show variations… 
I learned that there is always a "ATYPICAL" that emerges from a cross and one wonders if it is possible or not ... Which can be misleading, I am ambivalent to say yes to that one!


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 18, 2018)

Ok, I finally found the picture of my original Carol Kanzer and I guess the two of them are not that different. I think the confusion in my mind was that I bought the first one as Carol Kanzer 'First Try', but it looked nothing like the pictures of 'First Try' that I had seen previously and based my decision to purchase on. Phrag Carol Kanzer 'First Try' showed a lot more of the pearcei influence, esp. around the rim of the pouch.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 18, 2018)

Here is an old picture from my Carol Kanser


----------

